# Foot long instrument left in patient



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Ouch!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100215/ap_on_fe_st/eu_odd_czech_medical_mistake


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, how can you miss a foot long piece of equipment like this? Really, it's not like it was something small that you could misplace under the liver.

Totally OWWWW!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

wow...

does that foot long come with onion rings?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

OUCH!! I can't imagine how painful that must have been...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Was it a five dollar foot long instrument?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

joker said:


> Was it a five dollar foot long instrument?


LOL, joker, you watch too many Subway commercials


----------

